# 25" Saugeye you guess the weight??



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Okay there have been some 25" fish lately on site all awesome looking fish and yes it is slowly turning on. Here is one from other night,lets go couple days and let weights be guessed and then weight will be posted later. Fish was weighed by another OGF Member on a digital scale. Here is fish!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Here isanother photo with other i got that night show off belly a little better!!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Darn nice looking fish,those guts look like they are on the feed for sure. As for the guess on the 25 incher,,,,,,6lbs 4 ozs my guess.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I'll say 5lb 6oz.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Normally, I would guess a fish that long at about 5 lbs, but that joker does have a big ole belly. I'll guess the fish to have weighed about 5 1/2 lbs. 

All those fish look like they have been gorging!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

6 1/2 lbs... nice stringer!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

6.9lbs Nice one Troy!!

I edited my guess from 7lbs. because you said without going over After I posted. No Fair!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Holy crap nice fish sir!! I'm gonna say 5 lbs 2 oz.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

6lbs, Mines bigger ...Nice stringer, here it comes boys!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't now how you guys do it! I've caught 2 Saugeye my whole life and probably made a million casts with jerk baits and vibes at a several different places on 2 lakes. Kudos to you guys! You guys really know what your doing!


----------



## ohiocarpenter (Nov 2, 2009)

my guess is 5lbs 12oz


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

5.9.......Is it the closest without going over? ;-)


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

6.65 six point six five pounds.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

I choose $1 I think you're all over. 

Couldn't resist. Had a 27 that was right at 7lbs. It was fat but that thing looks like it'd been gorging. 

I say 6 lbs 3oz


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks guys lets go closest without going over. A.J. mine can be bigger i just need to take another picture with my arms extended!!!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

what's the prize? a fishing trip with the saugeye master?


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll guess 6 lbs 5 oz. and I want a lesson if I win!


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

6.36 lbs, and I too think its a pretty good idea for the winner to get a saugeye is they want it.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

5lb - 13 oz....nice fish


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

i am sure fishslims freezer could feed the massess


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

Geez, that's a good lookin' 'eye! I would guess 7.5 to 8, looking at how fat it is.

I just read all of the first post, 25"... let me adjust that to 6.5 to 6.75.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Come On Fishslim,commit,the winner gets to go fishing with you


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

What the heck! I may as well throw a number out there as well.

6.1#

Very nice looking fish Troy!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Lynn caught one of those during Corey's Catfish tournament on Tappen lake it was 26" long and had a massive belly on it and weighted in at 7# 6oz. so thats my guess, that fish took the odd fish prize for that tournament...................Doc


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

i would say it is 6# 12oz. thats dinner


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

my guess,,,,5.79. Found a spot on hoover i think will produce. Dre, willing to try it out with you.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Troy, Nice fishy

I can not tell you what it weighs but I can tell you what it doesn't weigh.

It does not weigh 8 lbs. 

Do I get to fish with you now?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I take a stab, 6.69lb


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

1 dollar Bob


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm gonna go somewhere between 3/4 lbs and 14, just shy of the state record. In all honesty I would say 4.35lbs, and if I win you don't have to take me fishing, I just hope I continue to end up in the same places from time to time.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I say 5.2 Lbs


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Lundy your killing me that was so close.lol You have a free pass anytime since you keep tolorating me on your boat might even let you break something.lol I will throw a prize out there it is a Saugeye,Bass packet of my baits i have been testing since last year. Some swimming swamp shads and Big Joshy's new Swaggers in a couple smaller sizes that all fish have been loving. I take someone out fishing it is like Mushroom hunting i can't let you come home.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

FishSlim.... All I can say is you sure know how to catch those saugeyes..... Nice job once again..... I am guessing 5.75 lbs.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

It looks twice as big as the eight pounder posted last week, so I'll go sixteen.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

7.08lbs. Nice catch.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

7.4ozs dude. but whatever the weight its still a awesome fish. 

Nice job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

5 lbs 5 ounces and congrats btw!


----------



## PGA Pro (Oct 13, 2008)

7 lb 3 oz. and I still need to give you some golf lessons.... lets go fishing sometime then golf


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

6-2 nice!!!!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice catch 5.9 see you out there


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice fish, 6 lbs. 1 oz., presuming you got your bait out of his gullet!

andesangler


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice fish....7lb 7oz.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I need some lessons man... I say the fish is 6.5 or so.
I'll take you on my ride anytime. I don't want your honey holes just some lessons on how to fishem'.

Nice work


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I will say she tipped the scales at 6.6 pounds very nice fish by the way.


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

6.1 pounds


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> It looks twice as big as the eight pounder posted last week, so I'll go sixteen.


Im with you on that one.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

5.9 you can book it


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well that was fun!! The more i think of it this is a good way for us to post are big fish,we had weights guessed from 4.35-7.7 pounds well discounting the 16 pound guess. Think about it not one argument on weight even though all kinds of opinions on weight were posted. We all had fun and agreed it was a nice fish thats what matters. I think i will not tell true weight and leave it this way!! Just kidding. We had a winner who posted correct weight and was first to do so. Weight was 5.9 pounds and looked and felt bigger then that to me as well. Sorry jiggerman but Gottagofishn is the WINNER!! Congrats send me by p.m. your mailing address and i will send you a packet of baits. So lets have fun this fall guys and post the big sows they are will be coming and bigger ones at that!!! Ying6 your post should just be taken off after i told you weight last night!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Im gonna wait till you post the weight so I can argue about it. 

OH wait, you just posted it. Hmm. Dude, that thing couldn't have weighed an ounce over 5.9 sorry. Get that scale calibrated.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Ha, missed it by 1 oz. Oh, and nice fish!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Of course it is easy to say now but I was going to say 5.9# but that was already taken. Closest I could find available was 6.1. I guess it pays to be early sometimes.

Again good fish Troy!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Well Then.......That was fun.....
Now if I could just get a few that size into the boat! I'm thinkin the pack of baits are gonna do it.
Thanks again Slim!


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

bkr43050 said:


> Of course it is easy to say now but I was going to say 5.9# but that was already taken. Closest I could find available was 6.1. I guess it pays to be early sometimes.
> 
> Again good fish Troy!


Same deal here--25" saugeye books at 5.9 lbs., and my experience from my family's Erie walleye days said around 6 lbs. I wasn't afraid to bump it a little because of that shad belly. So much for second guessing!

Congratulations Gottagofishn! We want to see some fish pictures in the coming months...

andesangler


----------

